# 18point!



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Where i work here in Tusc County there was an 18pt turned in today already....
I dont know if it was a non typical or not but Ill have a pic of it and post it when I get to work monday!

Hope I can find one of those big boys durin gun season....


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

here's an 18 pointer shot in Harrison County year before last


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

another pic


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Makes me want to go home and hunt! I grew up in Harrison Cty.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Where Abouts In Harrisson Co.was It Shot?do You Know?i Hunt In Harrisson Co.


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

That thing is a hoss!


----------



## bassman_sw (Apr 10, 2005)

Not sure where that one was shot, but there are some big bucks taken from Harrison County. We sure don't get the respect we deserve for growing some of these big bucks. It is entirely different terrain than your Muskingum, Licking and other "big buck" counties, and it is smaller than those counties as well, so per acre I'd have to say Harrison is one of the best big buck counties in Ohio. It seems like every year there are several big bucks taken here. I think that most of the big bucks are on the private stuff, but I have seen some nice bucks around Tappan and there is certainly plenty of public hunting down here. Good hunting guys.


----------

